
Swift + libuv (powers async IO for Node.js) - hharnisch
https://twitter.com/stevestreza/status/655992589728874496
======
bsaul
Provided that swift was created for doing ios gui work, which i think deals a
lot with run loops, i wouldn't be surprised if the first server side
technologies we see with that language are based on event loops.

Yet, after having tasted go channels, i can't help but think that it would be
so wonderful to have the same kind of tool ( or even something closer to
erlang actors) for concurrency along with such a fantastic language as
swift...

Anyone knows of people experimenting with those ideas anywhere ?

~~~
autoreleasepool
There is a cool project I found called Venice you might want to check out:
[https://github.com/Zewo/Venice](https://github.com/Zewo/Venice)

~~~
bsaul
Really cool ! Thanks a lot, i'll definitely watch that. Now all we need is a
good db access layer, and swift could be a language of choice for web api
development right now.

